
Grub 2.04 Bootloader Released; RISC-V Support, UEFI Secure Boot, Btrfs Raid - Ultramanoid
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=GRUB-2.04-Released
======
ggm
As comments on the source say, shame no zfs. Oracle/GPL the concerns.

